# Horse Lorry for Self Hire 7.5t Leyland Daf Road Runner



## sallyruss (16 June 2014)

Am a newbie to Horse and Hound but I have noticed a few people asking about self drive lorry hire around Aberdeen / Angus / Fife / Glasgow / Edinburgh etc.  I dont know if you're allowed to advertise on here but I hire out my Leyland Daf Roadrunner, with living and stalled for 3 horses.  I do daily, weekend and weekly rates.  

Happy to give info to anyone who is looking.

Many Thanks 

Sally





http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com/Detail.aspx?id=259


----------



## Jnhuk (16 June 2014)

Will warn you that advertising is not allowed on here so someone may report you but this board is quiet enough that you may get away with it

I would pm anyone who asks re above instead.


----------



## horseybird01 (23 September 2014)

sallyruss said:



			Am a newbie to Horse and Hound but I have noticed a few people asking about self drive lorry hire around Aberdeen / Angus / Fife / Glasgow / Edinburgh etc.  I dont know if you're allowed to advertise on here but I hire out my Leyland Daf Roadrunner, with living and stalled for 3 horses.  I do daily, weekend and weekly rates.  

Happy to give info to anyone who is looking.

Many Thanks 

Sally





http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com/Detail.aspx?id=259

Click to expand...

Hi

Please be are that you will be in breach of operators licence if you are hiring your vehicle out. You need to contact your local vehicle and operator service agency. Failure to comply can result in serious consequences for the hirer and persons driving your vehicle.  https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/vehicle-and-operator-services-agency


----------



## lifetisaball (18 December 2015)

sallyruss said:



			Am a newbie to Horse and Hound but I have noticed a few people asking about self drive lorry hire around Aberdeen / Angus / Fife / Glasgow / Edinburgh etc.  I dont know if you're allowed to advertise on here but I hire out my Leyland Daf Roadrunner, with living and stalled for 3 horses.  I do daily, weekend and weekly rates.  

Happy to give info to anyone who is looking.

Many Thanks 

Sally





http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com/Detail.aspx?id=259

Click to expand...

Hi Sally do you still do this what is the weekly rate thanks


----------



## XjenX (18 December 2015)

I was just about to post to see if anyone knew anywhere 2 rent trailer lol &#128518;


----------



## Jnhuk (19 December 2015)

Near Lanark - https://www.facebook.com/cartlandtrailerhire/?fref=ts

There are several that advertise on facebook and XjenX I would advise that you will probably get more local info posting on local horsey FB groups for Scotland than here


----------

